# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  Cambiando el Nombre del Autor del Comentario de Celda

## ExcelTip

Predeterminadamente, cada Comentario de celda incluye el nombre del autor.

Para cambiar o eliminar el nombre del autor del Comentario:
1.En el menú Herramientas, seleccione Opciones, y luego seleccione la pestaña General.
2.En campo de texto Nombre de usuario, cambie o borre el nombre de usuario.

----------

